# Stuff and Things > Sports >  An Opportunity?

## Taxcutter

For some Indiana high school.

Today, Phillip Rivers retired from the NFL.

Rivers has indicated a desire to coach at the high school level.

Many schools in Indiana have been trying to up their football stature.   Twenty years ago, Indiana was frankly a basketball state, but now we see Indiana football stars in many big-time college programs.

Rivers would be quite the catch.

Rivers lived his pro career in San Diego but California is imploding, and Rivers is reputed to be a very smart cookie.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

As a fellow Hoosier, I could care less. If someone is successful in sports more power to them. However, since they take up too much non-scholastic aspects of our public schools, I can care less about such things. It is wrongly focused school resources. Sports shouldn't be the major focus of our schools as they are now. Unless this guy is charitable in his approach, no High school could be able to afford him.

----------

